# Problème de trackpad



## Calavera (27 Août 2009)

Je pense que c'est la bonne catégorie pour poster mon problème. 

Donc voilà, j'ai mon Macbook depuis trois ans maintenant et n'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes, à part pour la batterie, mais rien de bien grave. Aujourd'hui, mon ordinateur plante énormément, tout cela à cause du trackpad. Impossible d'accéder au dock ni de cliquer lorsque j'utilise le pad. Mon ordinateur s'arrête de planter lorsque je redémarre en branchant une souris en USB. Donc c'est résolu, mais ça m'enquiquine vraiment qu'il ait ce bug. Si quelqu'un à une réponse à m'apporter, ça serait super gentil, parce que ça fait deux heures que je galère pour trouver la solution.


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Août 2009)

Si le problème vient du trackpad un reset SMC peut résoudre le soucis :

Tu débranches ton macbook, puis tu enlèves la batterie et ensuite tu appuies au moins 5 secondes sur le bouton Power.

Ensuite tu remets la batterie et tu démarre normalement.

Vois si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## Calavera (27 Août 2009)

Merci pour l'astuce mais ça n'a pas marché, j'ai toujours le même problème.


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Août 2009)

Hum... C'est peut être une défaillance hardware alors... Es ce que le soucis est apparu à la suite :

A. D'une mise à jour ?
B. De l'installation d'une application ?
C. D'une chute ?
D. Obi ouane kénobi


----------



## Calavera (27 Août 2009)

Euh... Je choisis D, Obiwan Kenobi.

Non, en fait, rien de tout cela. Je sais, ça rend le problème encore plus épineux.


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Août 2009)

Peux tu décrire un peut plus précisémment ce qu'il se passe quand tu utilises le trackpad ?

Tu dis ne pas pouvoir accéder au dock : c'est à dire ?

Tu ne peux plus cliquer : le tapotement seulement ou même en appuyant sur le bouton du trackpad ?


----------



## Calavera (27 Août 2009)

En fait le curseur se déplace normalement mais il m'est impossible de cliquer sur mes dossiers et autres, et lorsque je descends vers le dock, il n'émerge pas comme il fait d'habitude. Je ne sais pas si c'est plus précis, mais j'ai du mal à préciser plus.
Quant au tapotement je ne l'avais pas activé lorsque mon trackpad ne merdait pas encore, donc impossible de cliquer ni par tapotement, ni en appuyant directement sur le bouton.


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Août 2009)

ERf... Là c'est bizarre, t'as essayé de faire une test Hardware avec tes cds d'install ? 

Tu mets ton DVD "Applications Install DVD" dans ton lecteur, tu redémarres et tu restes appuyé sur la touche D au démarrage. Ensuite tu lances un test Hardware et tu vois s'il te détectes un truc.


----------



## Calavera (27 Août 2009)

Bon alors, en fait, j'ai fait la méthode bourrine. Apparemment c'était un gros faux contact (je ne sais pas si ça implique juste mon trackpad, ou le trackpad et la batterie qui aurait appuyé dessus comme j'ai lu sur certains forums), et j'ai donc tapé très très fort sur le trackpad. (ne faites pas ça chez vous, surtout)
Toujours est-il que maintenant, ça marche, même si mon ordinateur garde des bizarreries.


----------



## Grobaouche (27 Août 2009)

heu... Ouais !

Faudra peut être faire un détour par un apple store avant que ton ordi ne rende vraiment l'âme 

Pense à faire des sauvegardes


----------



## Calavera (27 Août 2009)

Héhé à mon avis, ça n'aurait pas pu se régler de manière interne, de toute façon. Mais c'est quand même bizarre que le pad se soit coincé comme ça, j'ai vraiment dû taper comme une malade. (dans ces cas-là, tu arrives à un stade où l'esprit logique fait place à l'énervement/l'esprit viking)
De toute façon, je me dis que déjà trois ans c'est beaucoup, j'en changerai sans doute dans un an donc pas la peine de trop me tracasser. Pour le moment il a l'air d'aller. 

Et oui, cette mésaventure m'a appris qu'il faut être très prudent, particulièrement avec les chansons itunes store. Je vais passer les prochains jours à tout graver.


----------



## ibizaman (13 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai ce problème.
J'ai un macbook depuis 3ans+ et j'ai ce problème sur linux aussi (en double boot).
Ca doit être un problème hardware, il se fait vieux...

Edit : Chez moi ce n'est pas un problème de trackpad, j'ai le même problème avec une souris externe. Des crasses dans le clavier ?


----------

